# Depressão em Moçambique



## Antonio (4 Jan 2006 às 23:37)

*Tempestade Tropical em Moçambique*

Uma depressão no Indico desenvoveu uma tempestade tropical que acabou de entrar em território Moçambicano


----------



## Antonio (5 Jan 2006 às 00:08)

Foto de satélite METEOSAT:


----------

